# Call duration and down time.. Help settle an argument



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

My hunting buddy n i were arguing points as to how we call.. Now i like to play or mouth call distress for atleast 1:30, sometimes 2min. He says 30sec.. Not saying theres a rite or wrong, but how long do you call? Also he claims 3-5min between sequences. I say 5-8. What do you guys do?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

For me it depends on a lot of variables. In general..... 45 seconds of calling..... 5 min silence...... repeat.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Not the answer i was looking for lmao. Strike one for me haha


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks lol. Not tryin to be a D i c k ha


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Dirty hunts thick stuff and likes to make them look for him. I hunt more open areas and when I hand call I'll go 2 plus min then pause 20 sec and start back up. I don't think there is a "correct" answer to your question.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I agree. Too many variables to really give a good answer. As Shampton pointed out how our differences in calling are determined by our terrain.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll use my e-call and leave it on for quite awhile and then maybe change up the sound if I'm in an open field. Mouth calls not so long as I'd run out of air LOL. There's no right or wrong way. In the thick stuff I use a hand squeaker alot especially if I'm in fox country.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

So i guess ill call a stale mate because we hunt both thick and sparce country


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I think that would be a good call.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Itzdirty- whats your picture of


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL, its a hat. The bill is pointing to the left.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ed. Most people think it is a piece of meat.... The hat is almost 20 years old. Yes I have been wearing it for 20 years. Almost every day. The hat has become synonymous with me. Hence "The Red Hat Call Co."


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Ahhh i see it now. Haha thats awesome! Dont ever toss it, or lose it lol


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Actually, u should frame it i your call shop lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Then what would I wear? LOL

I have lost it...... twice....... it kept coming back. I am pretty careful with it now though...... It is one hat hook from falling apart. (I know some may consider it past falling apart already)


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This was taken at the bar after my wedding. My wife kept it in her purse for me until it was okay to put it on...... She is great.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Correction, sorry that was after the rehearsal.... Notice my friend far left in appropriate attire. He is hopeless. My wifre dressed me.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Haha if it wasnt for the women, wed all do what we want ha. Keep us in line. You could order a replica? Lol idk


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I want to get a brand new one of the exact hat. I would wear it to a get together with friends. I think it would be quite funny for people to see a brand new version of this hat atop my head.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Lol and confusing


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I use Electronic calls more than hand calls these days and find that most of my sounds do not have pauses at all. When I used to hunt the open country of West Texas where you could see forever I noticed that lots of critters will stop and look when you stop calling. You then have to get them moving again unless they are close enough for a shot so if I have a critter coming in full out to the call I just keep calling until he is in close. JMHO


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't have the air capacity I had in years gone by, but I still try to keep the excitment going. If I'm calling with a partner we generally alternate. When I get low on air he takes over. When he gets low I start in again. Sometimes we run the Foxpro. I like to keep 'em excited and coming. I don't want them to have to look for me. They are more likely to use their nose and go farther downwind to find what they think is an animal in distress. Once they get downwind.....well, ya'll know what will likely happen then. Bobcats especially will lose interest or get sidetracked if you pause too often and too long.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Good point weasel. Never really thought of that but noe that you say it, i guess ive noticed em stop soon after calling stops. Gotta keep blowing on the call to keep em coming in ha. Interesting..


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Been some interesting posts here , didn't know that bobcat lose interest ,{ never called one } alot like a bear I guess .{I've called them and the interest thing is so true } I call lots of wide open country and get to see most of my victims come from a decent distance .I start soft and call maybe 20 secs. Pause for a few minutes then increase my volume and call maybe 30 seconds or until I run out of air . Call more frequently now than in the past cause I too have seen many animals stop when the call stops .Series of calls are about 3 minutes apart and I stay for about 15-20 minutes . However if see I he is coming I won't call again til he stops . Good to make him look a little and keep him from pinpointing me .


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

They all have A.D.D.. Or maybe its just survival instincts


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I hunt mostly thick areas as Shampton pointed out. I try to call just enough to keep their attention with out them pinpointing me exactly. I don't want them to get downwind of me before I can see them. I am not 100% certain that they don't pinpoint me with the first chirp I make though. Also I only use hand calls. So running out of air is something to contend with.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The thick stuff is tough to hunt. Getting in quietly is probably more important than your calling. Here they don't bust out in the open like in the videos. They'll sneak in and try to see what's going on before pouncing unless it's an inexperienced pup or really aggravated male.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Same here Tom. Early in the season some pups will come trotting across the field. After that they won't leave the hedge row but for a brief second to poke their head out and see what is going on.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

When calling in thick stuff I still try to keep the excitment going. Ya gotta be ready though. A shotgun is the weapon of choice and you need to shoot 'em as soon as they break cover. BOOM!!!! #4 Buck or a load of Dead Coyote right in the face!


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Tough to recover from a head shot haha


----------

